# Clara Haskil - 'Saint at the piano'



## TxllxT

On the website Jewish.ru appeared an interesting article about the famous pianist Clara Haskil.
[When you see Russian language, in Chrome you can easily have it translated]

https://jewish.ru/ru/stories/reviews/193983/


----------



## Simon23

Thanks for a very interesting reading. Clara Haskil is really great musician. I like her recordings of Mozart and Beethoven concertos. Especially № 20 & 24 with Markevitch.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

She also did some Scarlatti sonatas which Baroque purists may not approve of but which, I find, have a very special magic about them. Incidentally she was also a good enough violinist to swap instruments with Arthur Grumiaux (who himself was a marvellous pianist) every once in a while when they performed Beethoven sonatas together.


----------



## Leo1277

Clara Haskil is one of my favorites. She is especially great for very lyrical things, like Mozart Concerto 20 in d, and Beethoven Concerto 4.


----------

